# source for .30 Lapua bullets



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi , I am seeking a source for .30 Lapua bullets , 170-180 gr fmj , any ideas , please post, zorro


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

155gr, but maybe they have others: http://www.midwayusa.com/Eproductpage.Exe/showproduct?saleitemid=203923


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Try sinclair international, as they are the top dogs for reloading, precision, & the bench-rest crowd. Sinclair international is to reloaders as brownells is to shooters & gunsmiths. Btw: Brownells now owns sinclair international.


----------

